# MY TT AND MY MATES TTR WYT WITH PICS.



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

Just thought i would share a few pics with you,we bought these TT's 8 weeks ago,mine been a standard 225 aviator grey 2001 and my mate Pete's was a standard 2000 225 nimbus grey roadster.These pics were took in Holland at the MIVW show.
Both cars have still got a long way to go,but what do you think so far.

Jamie.


----------



## bagseye (Dec 23, 2006)

the TTC is very nice.

also like the porsche turbo badge. nice touch


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice some nice touches on both cars


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

Another one of mine with roof up
The car has been completely stripped and repainted in porsche turkis green, also running porsche 3pc splits and porsche 996 seats..
















The car has been remapped and full miltek fitted, Forge FMIC will be on next week, along with cold air intake,tip and silicon boost/H20 Hose's.









Wheels are 10/9x18 and have been teflon coated, which ties in with the Hood.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I like the Porsche 944 turbo badge, nice touch, I think.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS ...especially with the very clean minimalist rear end.

Joe


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

the roadster looks 8) some great ideas...

not feelin the wheels on the coupe thou but apart from that there nice


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

The word to describe them both is sex!

Absolutely amazing cars, I NEED my TTR looking like yours mate!! Lol. Just perfect â€" absolutely spot on! Love it!

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

you noticed the lowered teflon coated roll hoops?


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

i did...


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

For me, the best mod is the absence of a front number plate.
Motor cycles do not have to suffer this excrescence so why should we?


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

vfunk said:


> i did...


 :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

3 grounded TTs now. 

youll need to change the name soon to grounTTed :wink:

awesome work as always chaps


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Wicked, how do you lower the roll bars ???


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

porsche 996 seats..










Do the electric seats work, and if so, how easy to hardwire in..

Looking real nice..


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

STANDARD???? :? I don't think so. Lowered and 19" wheels or at least non standard wheels. Who you trying to kid standard indeed. :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Captain Beeflat said:


> For me, the best mod is the absence of a front number plate.
> Motor cycles do not have to suffer this excrescence so why should we?


Simple mate Motorbike number plates were abolished because they were thought to be a safety hazzard to pedestrians in the event of one coming into contact with one in a collision. Not quite the same with a car though is it :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Absolutely love the roadster, especially the colour and the wheels. Where did you get them done? Who did the paint job?

How come you guys didn't come to Donington?

Cheers

rich


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

:lol: I love the looks of the Turbo badge :lol:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Very euro nice!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Not feeling the turbo badge. Too Porsche 'wannabe", for me. :?


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

les said:


> STANDARD???? :? I don't think so. Lowered and 19" wheels or at least non standard wheels. Who you trying to kid standard indeed. :lol:


Read again then talk sense. :-*


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

les said:


> STANDARD???? :? I don't think so. Lowered and 19" wheels or at least non standard wheels. Who you trying to kid standard indeed. :lol:


whats so standard about mine??


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

very nice pair of TT's

IMO the headlamps need some mods too :wink:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

was said:


> IMO the headlamps need some mods too :wink:


Agreed


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Captain Beeflat said:


> For me, the best mod is the absence of a front number plate.
> Motor cycles do not have to suffer this excrescence so why should we?


i think this too

also, how much is the rear number plate surround over there?


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

p1tse said:


> Captain Beeflat said:
> 
> 
> > For me, the best mod is the absence of a front number plate.
> ...


over where.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

both cars look fab.... i'm saying this upfront...

I just have trouble getting to grips with why someone would buy an audi then wanna put porsche paint/parts all over it... why not just buy a porsche?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> both cars look fab.... i'm saying this upfront...
> 
> I just have trouble getting to grips with why someone would buy an audi then wanna put porsche paint/parts all over it... why not just buy a porsche?


Are they angel eyes on your car??? :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > both cars look fab.... i'm saying this upfront...
> ...


1. These days angel eyes are on (or available for) almost any car
2. I've owned two bmws previous to my TT
3. I dont have 330 badge on the back of my car now do I? Or have bmw wheels, paint or seats....


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

I like the number plate surrounds too! Like the ones on fleebay!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> Are they angel eyes on your car??? :wink:


please dont compare the TT Angel Eyes to those horrid orange things BMW's have :wink:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

300TT said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Beeflat said:
> ...


i didn't read the other thread properly. just skimmed at pics and thought it was a euro one


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


Eh! Calm down calm down


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> both cars look fab.... i'm saying this upfront...
> 
> I just have trouble getting to grips with why someone would buy an audi then wanna put porsche paint/parts all over it... why not just buy a porsche?


Hey fella, dont struggle trying to get to grips with my ride, just forget about it, and pretend it never happended if it's that bad.

Dont forget Porsche and Audi are part of the same group, quite often, audi sportscars are engineered in stutgart :wink:

Remember the Audi 80 S2/S4 and RS2, porsche brakes,mirrors,wheels even bloody badged porsche/audi S2

:roll:

For all the believers,thankyou for the positive feedback

Like Jamie stated in the first post, the cars are only halfway there at the moment, mine's yet to be IHI'd within the next couple of months looking to run around 320/340hp, and dare i say it, porsche brakes fitted, which seems to be a common mod on here.

couple more pics,
























and on de move..


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

LOW-TT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > both cars look fab.... i'm saying this upfront...
> ...


ha well i love what yous are doing,where you based would love to come and see them,also love the little touch around the front grill,wished i had just done that when i got it sprayed,what did you do,just fill it... 8) 8) and what surspention set do you have...what about speed humps,ilive in london :? respect. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

LOW-TT said:


>


  It was not untill I saw this pic I noticed you have removed the rear spoiler first time I have seen this on a roadster looks 8)


----------



## spud (Aug 24, 2006)

Sick, luv pastel colours


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> LOW-TT said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I think you need an all red LHD rear light to finish the back end off :idea:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Just love both cars, and all mods in 8 weeks.
I know thats gotta be a few quids worth. Are you gonna let us know how much it costs to get from standard to wow in 8 weeks????


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

cough**** what suspension is the TTR running?


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

There are some nice touches on these 2 TTs, but as others have said, how do they drive with suspension that low ? 
Personally I don't like the look of it that low.

Mr L


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> LOW-TT said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You know less is best      :wink:


----------



## PDW (Jul 6, 2007)

Fantastic effort and all in 8 weeeks.

Although I do agree with Adam TTR - just buy a Porsche.

So many people upgrading brakes to Porsche, wanting Porsche badges. I once saw a fiat coupe done up like a Ferrari, rosso red, ferrari badges - it looked ridiculous.


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

Juber said:


> cough**** what suspension is the TTR running?


lol, both cars running KF Konigsport silverline X's, wound down 8)


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > LOW-TT said:
> ...


trying to locate one as we speak, you know anyone with a spare?


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

ezz said:


> LOW-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


Thanks man, both cars will be at edition38 september 1st 2nd and 3rd if thats any use? As for speed humps, we wont even go there :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

LOW-TT said:


> Remember the Audi 80 S2/S4 and RS2, porsche brakes,mirrors,wheels even bloody badged porsche/audi S2
> 
> :roll:


Sounds perfect for you!


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

I like the idea of having Porsche bits on a TT, but when bits like badges to Porsche exhausts go on thatâ€™s when its abit OTT lol. 
The 911 seats is a sweet touch, standard TT seats are abit wide for me IMO. Were they are bolt on fit? Or was there a little bit of fabrication involved?

The suspension drip is SICKK, I love it looking low, if you can get away with the speed bumps then why not? In my town speed bumps are very rare so once my Coilovers are on, its going to be dumped to the floor lol.

With regards to your roll bars how do you lower them?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

300TT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > STANDARD???? :? I don't think so. Lowered and 19" wheels or at least non standard wheels. Who you trying to kid standard indeed. :lol:
> ...


I have, talk proper English. I have now read your past tense. :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

LOW-TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


There is one in my garage :wink:


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Juber said:


> The 911 seats is a sweet touch, standard TT seats are abit wide for me IMO. Were they are bolt on fit? Or was there a little bit of fabrication involved?


996 and Boxster's use the very same seat subframe's as the TT's...... I found this out when I was in contact with Recaro Technical in Germany when I was trying to get subframes for my Recaro's (Recaro UK couldn't be bothered to make any effort to find out for me.....) :wink:


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> LOW-TT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Can we buy it then.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

300TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > LOW-TT said:
> ...


I will check that it is still in one bit first   
Do you run your TT at that ride hight all the time or lower the coilover settings for shows etc I would love to lower mine about another 15/20 mm but I would catch every speed hump in the road it only just clears them now


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks we would like the light to finish the back end of TTR cheers.

We run the cars at this height all the time,we have to think abit where were going,but we manage,if you snake over humps and things its not so bad.Get her lowered looks stunning by the way.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

300TT said:


> Thanks we would like the light to finish the back end of TTR cheers.
> 
> We run the cars at this height all the time,we have to think abit where were going,but we manage,if you snake over humps and things its not so bad.Get her lowered looks stunning by the way.


She is lowered just not as much as yours


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

Juber said:


> I like the idea of having Porsche bits on a TT, but when bits like badges to Porsche exhausts go on thatâ€™s when its abit OTT lol.
> The 911 seats is a sweet touch, standard TT seats are abit wide for me IMO. Were they are bolt on fit? Or was there a little bit of fabrication involved?
> 
> The suspension drip is SICKK, I love it looking low, if you can get away with the speed bumps then why not? In my town speed bumps are very rare so once my Coilovers are on, its going to be dumped to the floor lol.
> ...


Simple, you need to remove the back panel and undo the hoops from the base's, cut them to the required length, redrill the bolt holes and refit.

As for running the cars low on a daily basis, its a pain in the arse to be honest, gotta plan your route, and know the road you drive, as you can get caught out...But its worth it, they handle like they are on rails :wink:


----------



## Davidch (Mar 5, 2007)

They look great, some nic touches!


----------



## 225COOP (Jun 15, 2007)

LOW-TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Vagparts supply lhd or rhd rear light clusters for around Â£65 (less forum discount) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Think both cars are the nuts mate, very original and simply stunning


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks guys means alot.Just about to put some bigger dishes on the coupe.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

300TT said:


> Thanks guys means alot.Just about to put some bigger dishes on the coupe.


So who did your cars and the wheels on the roadster? I really fancy the clean rear end on mine and I know someone who'd snap up my rear spoiler if I do it... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> 300TT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys means alot.Just about to put some bigger dishes on the coupe.
> ...


i will if its a v6 one.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

300TT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > 300TT said:
> ...


Well you won't even answer my questions! :?

No it's an ABT and Adam TTR has expressed an interest...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

LOW-TT said:


>


Your car looks TERRIBLE in this pic. Sorry


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

300TT said:


> Just thought i would share a few pics with you,we bought these TT's 8 weeks ago,mine been a standard 225 aviator grey 2001 and my mate Pete's was a standard 2000 225 nimbus grey roadster.These pics were took in Holland at the MIVW show.
> Both cars have still got a long way to go,but what do you think so far.
> 
> Jamie.


I love both of those! Makes me want a TT again. Took me ages to decide to sell, had the Cab for 2 years now but want a TT again now.

hmmmmm.


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks Lisa i love the A4 convertibles but a little pricey for me yet.ow well the TT will do for now. :wink:


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> 300TT said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Hey sorry i did not read it all,the cars were bought and build 100 miles apart,but with lots of planning over the phone and the net.I am not sure what you really want to know but i will answer you,once i understand.

jamie.


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

Jamie's car is ultra sexy

love that primer finsihed covertible too the roll bars make it work sooo good, the porsche wheels are also my fav shame he left them in primer and didnt color code them for the special touch.

wait till you see my TT this sept its lower than all of yours


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

okay fatty


----------



## polott (Aug 15, 2005)

the coupe looks like its still in primer, is this a factory colour?


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

polott said:


> the coupe looks like its still in primer, is this a factory colour?


I'm not sure to be honest.But i know i prefer to Avus :lol:


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

300TT said:


> polott said:
> 
> 
> > the coupe looks like its still in primer, is this a factory colour?
> ...


heard it was a special order primer, alot cheaper


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

LOW-TT said:


> 300TT said:
> 
> 
> > polott said:
> ...


Really.wtf i hate bloody stealers.


----------



## CLAIRE18 (Oct 22, 2006)

they are so nice they make me want to cry.


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

CLAIRE18 said:


> they are so nice they make me want to cry.


Don't cry Claire,you don't want to spoil that pretty face :wink:


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

300TT said:


> CLAIRE18 said:
> 
> 
> > they are so nice they make me want to cry.
> ...


your such a playa must be the brake dust style steelies that make you a sex symbol


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

g.stylz said:


> 300TT said:
> 
> 
> > CLAIRE18 said:
> ...


Indeed :-*


----------



## TTR.LO (May 6, 2007)

8) Two very nice TT's with some excellent mods and thought gone into both cars.Some of the negative members on here need to kiss a girl !!!!!.See you guys soon


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

g.stylz said:


> 300TT said:
> 
> 
> > CLAIRE18 said:
> ...


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

TTR.LO said:


> 8) Two very nice TT's with some excellent mods and thought gone into both cars.Some of the negative members on here need to kiss a girl !!!!!.See you guys soon


Cheers Ian. Its all a laugh init. See you guys soon.


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

man you lot need to have more of a laugh


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

g.stylz said:


> man you lot need to have more of a laugh


next youll be telling us we need stretch rubber and cream interiors! :lol:

so g.stylz if your such a man, why are you buying a 'hairdressers car'???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looks like G.Styleeez has gone a little quiet this evening


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

TTej said:


> g.stylz said:
> 
> 
> > man you lot need to have more of a laugh
> ...


coz i wanna be a pimp daddy, plus girls always tend to hang around with gay guys, im just gonna be a fake gay and steal all the women.

Cream Interiors are for slags :lol: :lol: :lol: and stretching rubber ive seen some crazy stuff there, i intend to run a nice big 45 profile on my car


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

Just found this pic


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

Where you find that pic Pete. Cool as hell.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Pete and Jamie, you bringing your cars down to the Ace Cafe meet???

I know id love to see them and im sure others would aswell. 8)

g.stylz even your invited, maybe we can make u a judge for the 'car of the day' :roll:


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

mine will be in bits soon, so i think not, think the next meet/show we'll be at will be edition38..








hood up


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

LOW-TT said:


> mine will be in bits soon, so i think not, think the next meet/show we'll be at will be edition38..


no worries, ill be there, we'll have a few in the beer tent and see if we can get Norm on the table dancing.


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

that wont be hard :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

LOW-TT said:


> that wont be hard :lol:


is he back from Canada yet? Im still waiting to see Furks do his break dancing, i heard he moves fast for a big lad. :wink: :lol:


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

TTej said:


> LOW-TT said:
> 
> 
> > that wont be hard :lol:
> ...


heard furk'z is after that pink tt that was advertised on here..


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

TTej said:


> Pete and Jamie, you bringing your cars down to the Ace Cafe meet???
> 
> I know id love to see them and im sure others would aswell. 8)
> 
> g.stylz even your invited, maybe we can make u a judge for the 'car of the day' :roll:


thanks for being so inviting to a new member, if only everyone was so welcoming....

i might even pop down for the meet? obviously not in the TT, its not finished yet but dont worry i just need to finalise a few bits and get to order some new ill fitting fiberglass kits from ripspeed this week, then all well be sweet. Maybe i can help LOW-TT help him finish his car too, i mean that primer looks is fucked up, guess the vinyl roof isnt coming on so great.

wheres that vfunk dude, he going to ace too, hes dodgy he will lift up you fuel caps and take pics the sick boy


----------



## TTR.LO (May 6, 2007)

When and were is the ace cafe meet ?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTR.LO said:


> When and were is the ace cafe meet ?


I'm guessing it might be at the Ace Cafe. :roll:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

TTR.LO said:


> When and were is the ace cafe meet ?


We are having the meet on the 11th August, its a saturday and have manged to get Ace Cafe to get a BBQ going,

full details with address and directions are all on this page
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=90855

and there are some past pictures, the last two years we have only manged to get evening meets but this year we have a day one. ive ordered sunshine too 8)

More than welcome to come along, would love to see your TTR.


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

TTej said:


> TTR.LO said:
> 
> 
> > When and were is the ace cafe meet ?
> ...


my cars gonna be at the painters so ill hitch a lift im sure theres some sexy TT's round here that will give me a lift  otherwise ill bring the red rocket :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

g.stylz said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > TTR.LO said:
> ...


What? Aren't you painting it yourself?

Nah, just open your wallet and do it that way, eh? :roll:


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

jampott said:


> g.stylz said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


im doing all the prep, all their doing is the overall paint 8)


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

Somebody on here has pm'd me and asked if the whole car was painted, or did i kop out and leave the engine bay.... :roll: 








And do half a job?


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

Quailty... Would the face of Mequires only do half a job... . Pete i picked up 4 cow skins last night too..


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

g.stylz said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > g.stylz said:
> ...


Bring it on! Can't wait to see the final conclusion!


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

vfunk said:


> Quailty... Would the face of Mequires only do half a job... . Pete i picked up 4 cow skins last night too..


what colour, see you sold your seats QS interior?


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Your TTs are different. I will give u that 8)


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> Your TTs are different. I will give u that 8)


These are very very fresh cars. I would replace differant in your comment with "inspiring"


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

LOW-TT said:


> vfunk said:
> 
> 
> > Quailty... Would the face of Mequires only do half a job... . Pete i picked up 4 cow skins last night too..
> ...


 Come on Pete, You know me better than that... Nothing as normal as a QS interior :-*


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

vfunk said:


> LOW-TT said:
> 
> 
> > vfunk said:
> ...


im sure its going to be awesome, cant wait to see it 8)


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

vfunk said:


> LOW-TT said:
> 
> 
> > vfunk said:
> ...


Cool, if the outside is anything to go by then it'll be cool as fook!

Looking forward to it.


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

You the man Darren will look mighty fine.


----------



## TTR.LO (May 6, 2007)

jampott said:


> TTR.LO said:
> 
> 
> > When and were is the ace cafe meet ?
> ...


Oh its you again bollocks i asked when and where if you can read propely hope you are going to this meet as we still have the quilt to discuss :evil:


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

LOW-TT said:


> Somebody on here has pm'd me and asked if the whole car was painted, or did i kop out and leave the engine bay.... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so when u getting it painted although that primer finish isnt bad?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTR.LO said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > TTR.LO said:
> ...


I was kind enough to answer half of your question. If you could 'read' the fact that the forum has an 'Events' section, and worked out that the Ace Cafe meet is quite well advertised within it, you might not have been asking such silly questions in the first place.

Ace meets are pretty notorious for only allowing parking for the marque or club which is attending. Despite being practically a founder member of the OC, I no longer drive a TT. My RRS might look a little out of place, parked amongst your cars. Although at least I can make my suspension go up and down at will. :lol:

Enjoy, though... I went to a couple of the now defunct 'Jap' nights with a previous car.


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

What size are the wheels on the coupe ?


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Both have 18s on them


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

Thought so... you got any sites I can browse JAMAL for dub wheels


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Try Edition 38 forums. Theres always a set of wheels that you can make fit your car :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> It was not untill I saw this pic I noticed you have removed the rear spoiler first time I have seen this on a roadster looks 8)


Still feel the same way Andy? 

Those cars still look the dogs nuts even now... 8)

Cheers

Rich


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Holy thread resurrection! 

I agree with most here, I know they were controversial but I just gotta love 'em!


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Amazing examples you gotta love. Makes me want to build mine even better 8)


----------

